# Can a house be built for under 50K?



## Brock

Been there done that but went a little over your budget. Had three baths and two fireplaces. Could have cut it to 50k easily. Let wife in on to many decisions. Jacuzzi tub, redwood deck, landscaped front yard etc.

Bought the lot for 7k
Built myself for 61k including appliances
Worked till midnight or later for about 7 months straight.
Never again. 


1200 finished living area up
900 finished living area basement
2 car attached garage

Appraised at 132k
Sold for 128k


----------



## TimelessQuality

woodmagman said:


> Is your wife going to be chopping wood and feeding the fire :laughing:while you are out working, can not go any where cause the fire will go out and the water will freeze, not to mention all the crap you put in the air by burning 24/7....at about 60% effecient.


 so wood... how do you really feel??:laughing:

heck, he can heat it w/scraps from the job site..:thumbup:


----------



## Joasis

wackman said:


> The numbers you guys have here seem unbelievable to me. Maybe we pay way more for our materials than you do due to location but my last three houses actual construction costs (complete, ready to move in, all sub labor) was right around 225k each. These are nice homes but not that nice. 2400 sqft, granite slab counters, etc...
> 
> Shoot, my permit fees all by themselves are 28k!!
> 
> I'd really like to see some more numbers from you guys who have researched it or actually built it for around that much. I might need to change some things if it's possible to lower my costs that much.
> 
> Wack


Hard to believe....but consider this: In my town, a lot can be had for 3k...permits are $200. Slab costs with footings, $3 a sq/ft. Labor across the entire build, $16. materials costs, $17. Now do the math. These numbers work for small, less then 1400 sq/ft plain vanilla, painted cabinets, fiberglass tub surrounds, in other words, no upgrades......you pull all the labor out of a build.....and look at your bottom line. 

As I begin mine, I plan on a web site to follow the build with, since mine is kind of unique...I won't share the costs on the site, but I may in the hard hat area.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Sutherland has some cheap packages in this area.. We threw up a 900sf 'scotty' for 22k w/slab a couple years ago. Appraises @ 90 now:whistling


----------



## PA woodbutcher

Duane1982 said:


> I can't even get a crappy 3 tab shingle for 7sq ft let alone nails, drip edge felt etc. No offense but those material numbers seem really low.




160 a square for Ice & water, felt drip edge, Starters, 30 year Architectuals, and caps. another 41 a square for 5/8 T&G OSB = 201 a square or 2.10 a square foot..That's leaving $4.90 a square foot for trusses and nails


----------



## woodmagman

TimelessQuality said:


> so wood... how do you really feel??:laughing:
> 
> heck, he can heat it w/scraps from the job site..:thumbup:


 I can not believe I RAGGED ON a fellow muktuk like that...it just sounded like a homeowner asking if they get all the extras at half price because they are friends with your brothers, wifes, third husbands, uncle twice removed.
I know how you guys are over there in that gate way to the north province...:laughing:
sorry man...
how are your Radon levels there?


----------



## healthyhomes

woodmagman said:


> I can not believe I RAGGED ON a fellow muktuk like that...it just sounded like a homeowner asking if they get all the extras at half price because they are friends with your brothers, wifes, third husbands, uncle twice removed.
> I know how you guys are over there in that gate way to the north province...:laughing:
> sorry man...
> how are your Radon levels there?


 
I'm a Winnipegger (notoriously cheap).

Radon is a bit of a concern. Winnipeg homes tend to have high levels. I will be building outside of the city and taking precaution.

I ran some numbers today, I can get to lock up using icf for about 30K. That is a 2400 square foot pad sinlge level, sort of a ranch style.

I think my budget is a little low for the quality I want. My idea is to build as basic as possible not sacrificing quality, but peicing together the interior as I live there. Which will no doubt be the cause of my untimely divorce!

Wood stove is a feature I really want, but I am considering making it only an additional heat source. I would like to add geothermal, but its a little pricey.

I would really like to build slipformed stone walls, but **** would that be alot of work!

Reason for building cheap: I want to build this over the period of 2 or 3 years in cash, no mortgage. We are in no rush to move, but I want to get started. Please keep the ideas coming...


----------



## woodmagman

healthyhomes said:


> I'm a Winnipegger (notoriously cheap).
> 
> 
> 
> I ran some numbers today, I can get to lock up using icf for about 30K. That is a 2400 square foot pad sinlge level, sort of a ranch style.
> 
> I think my budget is a little low for the quality I want. My idea is to build as basic as possible not sacrificing quality, but peicing together the interior as I live there. Which will no doubt be the cause of my untimely divorce!
> 
> Wood stove is a feature I really want, but I am considering making it only an additional heat source. I would like to add geothermal, but its a little pricey.
> quote]
> 
> You are not going to get a permit on a floating slab on walls over 40 feet in length, your weather is like ours and piles will be likly required. Unless you do some serious enginering on that slab....steel and more steel


----------



## healthyhomes

piles are budgeted for, steel goin in strong


----------



## bobcaygeonjon

joasis said:


> On another note, I had an on site visit from HD commercial sales reps...and the deals they offer to get a contractor's business are getting unreal.


 
Would you like to elaborate?


----------



## nap

copusbuilder said:


> If you check the www.etexasrentals.com site and look at the "Gregory" you will see a home that was built with land, jacuzzi, decks and furniture for just about $70,000
> All labor was donated by me and the wife with a few helpers here and there.
> 
> The house has a corner whirlpool and tile baths, laminate floors and tile throughout...and washer and dryer. Even landscaped.
> 
> Yes it can be done. Just an s-load of work


dang guy. Around here you aren't getting a lakefront lot for $70k


----------



## SelfContract

Brock said:


> Been there done that but went a little over your budget. Had three baths and two fireplaces. Could have cut it to 50k easily. Let wife in on to many decisions. Jacuzzi tub, redwood deck, landscaped front yard etc.
> 
> Bought the lot for *7k*
> Built myself for *61k* including appliances
> Worked till midnight or later for about *7 months* straight.
> *Never again. *
> 
> 
> 1200 finished living area up
> 900 finished living area basement
> 2 car attached garage
> 
> Appraised at 132k
> Sold for *128k*


 
So, you mad a profit = *128K - (7K + 61K)* = *60K in 7 months*, or $*8,571 per month*, or ~2K per week, and not worth your labor??


----------



## barnbuilder1

Oh hell yes. Build a 2 story barn with gambrel roof. Side it with hardi board or smart panel. Stick frame and maybe a mono poured slab and basement.


----------



## Brock

SelfContract said:


> So, you mad a profit = *128K - (7K + 61K)* = *60K in 7 months*, or $*8,571 per month*, or ~2K per week, and not worth your labor??


No not worth it at all. I will never build another home for myself. In fact the home I moved to was built by someone else. I understand there are alot of young bucks in here that think I'm crazy, but I'm sick of building. At least for my own personal use. I've done it all 50 times over.20rs ago I thought the opposite. When I come home the last thing I want to do is unlock the trailor and start rolling out tools. If I move again, and I will, it will not have a single nail in it driven by my hand.


----------



## RobertsonBridge

A friend of mine built a 2,600 sq foot home for about $50k. It was an underground home. Basically a walk out basement with a roof.


----------



## Joasis

bobcaygeonjon said:


> Would you like to elaborate?


10% contractor's discount, written price guarantee against increases, and if prices drop during the project, refund or adjustment. Appliance packages, cabs at 1/2 price, on and on.....Home Depot apparently is trying to pick up a market share with contractors, .....and at the same time, I see HD signs for siding and window installs frequently. :whistling


----------

